# Bluewater Performance Silicone Hose Sale + Free Shipping on orders over $100!



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We're having a sale on all our silicone hoses! Couplers, reducers, elbows, humps, and straights are all *25% off*! Pricing on website reflects sale pricing. 

Plus we're offering FREE SHIPPING on all web orders over $100, just enter the code *VORTEX2015* at checkout. (_Offer expires August 31, 2015_)

These silicone hoses are perfect for:

Joining your intake pipe to the throttle body assembly, air metering assembly, intercooler, BOV pipe, or turbo inlet/outlet.
Custom compressor, intercooler or inlet piping for turbo/supercharged car
Custom cold air intake for nonturbo car
Replacement of all factory rubber parts
These silicone parts can be used in trucks, recreational vehicles, boats, or anything else with an engine.

_Please note the following when you order silicone parts online -_ Some vendors have started counting the layers of silicone instead of the layers of reinforcement when talking about the ply. For example, a 3-ply reducer has four layers of silicone plus three layers of reinforcement fabric. Some vendors might incorrectly call this a 4-ply reducer because of the four layers of silicone. All of our silicone parts are now of Genuine 4-Ply construction – that’s 5 layers of silicone plus 4 layers of reinforcement for 9 total layers!

Genuine 4-ply Silicone (5 silicone layers plus 4 reinforcement layers = 9 total layers!)
Installer can cut silicone parts down to fit with a razor
Heat tolerance: -40° to 392° Fahrenheit
Burst Pressure: 200 PSI
Working Pressure: 50 PSI
Wall Size: 4 mm – 5 mm

*CLICK HERE* to visit our web store and see what we have for your Audi/Volkswagen!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump for great prices on high quality silicone hoses. Don't miss this sale!


----------

